# Ring Finger Hunter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one is the same dimensions as the Dankung Luck Rings... but I feel it works just a little better.
First I cut out a Luck Rings shooter from a 1 to 1 picture Charles posted, and played with that for a day... let's just say it was not my favorite design.
Then I took note of all the things that I thought could improve ergonomics, stability and accuracy and then made this one....
I haven't had time to play with it a lot yet, but from first shots it was a better shooter by far than the original, yet still maintained the same overall size.



















Also available in the shared designs/download section of the forum


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a definate improvement!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good, Bill! One thing about yours that makes it better than the Luck Rings is the material. Bare polished stainless steel is just too slippery. In addition to the material, yours has more to hold on to, and more of a flat surface for thumb brace. Nice job ...

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. If it is the same size as the Luck Rings, then if you made one just a little narrower it would fit into an Altoids tin ... HINT!!!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Bill...


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome, it looks great, I think it is really generous of you to put your slingshots on the shared designs forum.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill, that looks great, but since I've already got one of your BB shooters I won't be making one. It that shoots as good as the one I've got it will be a winner. No doubt. Looks really nice though.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Another winner!_


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Cool, You know I love the tube shooter design! Looks vastly improved.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

bill this is a great design, when I printed this format out it was pretty small is it supposed to be small or is it supposed to be bigger in size


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very cool Bill.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi I think your desing looks a lot better than original, sure more confortable.
I love it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> bill this is a great design, when I printed this format out it was pretty small is it supposed to be small or is it supposed to be bigger in size


There is a pdf in the shared files section...
If it prints out to 2 5/8" X 3 3/8", that's the correct dimensions.


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice. Can you shoot marbles though that rig?
Have you tried making any with that ballistic fiberglass yet?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic master Bill, looks comfortable and very eficad, thanks for the design.

A big hug .... Alf


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

I EDC an Dankung Luck ring, and I defiantly agree, the eromonics aren't fantastic lol, I found a bit of gutted 550 cord works wonders










though it may well be being retired from EDC in favour of a BH product I'm waiting on to arrive


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bille sent me a G10 RFH and it's awesome! It's the one on the right in this pic:








Sniper62- yep, marbles are no problem. Just twist the pouch like dgui taught us!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Mmmm i am for one of these bad boy,s,look great.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Just bought one of these of MJ.

Expect a review when it arrives


----------



## cops007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi
Hope you don't mind me contacting you!
I've seen you have/had the little finger shooter and I'm thinking of buying one aluminum from milbro pro shot. I'm starting out after many years and tried the small hathcock,but little big still for my hands. My other two frame choice is the standard pocket shooter or this little bb shooter. My hand size from finger to wrist crease is 7 1/2" and am hoping you could advise on this little frame please?
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

My hand measures the same as yours and I like the two I made using Bill Hays' template. I think It's just about as small of a slingshot as I would want to spend much time shooting, and that is what I like about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cops007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info,are these fine for hunting with?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I checked the Milbro website and I'm not sure we are talking about the same slingshot :iono:.

I've never hunted with my ring finger hunters, but I would think they are capable. I've always shot 9/16" - 5/8" marbles through them. I've had chained 64's(3x3x3) on the wooden one and 1" TBG folded in half on both of them. The wooden one is 3/4" thick and the white hdpe one is 1/2". I find that extra 1/4" to be more comfortable, more noticeable with heavier draw weights.


----------



## cops007 (Sep 12, 2015)

I may got for the bigger brother standard pocket shooter as need it for hunting and strong tubes/bands ;-)


----------



## Falkon (Feb 19, 2016)

If i made one of these out of cutting board... How thick would it need to be?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Falkon said:


> If i made one of these out of cutting board... How thick would it need to be?


Id double it if i could.


----------

